# Poorest President in the World



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)

Uruguay's President Offered $1 Million For 1987 Volkswagen Beetle, His Only Asset


And, if he accepts the offer, he's going to turn the money over to a charity.


Wouldn't it be nice if our politicians could do the same?


Here's Dingy Harry's cozy little nest:








Here's where Uruguay's President José Mujica lives.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 6, 2014)

Must be a extremely poor country...He's doing something wrong and should be changing his policies to build more infrastructure, science, education and r&d! Of course, a third world country is only a third world country because they refuse to do so.


----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)

Did you think that he simply might want to live close to the people who elected him?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 6, 2014)

I think the guy is alright , he's got chickens , an old car , clothes , dogs , place to sleep and make a home ,  looks like he is well fed .   Probably doing what he likes and reminds me of someones words / quote--------    that the only way that he can have everything is to have nothing .   awww , quote or saying makes sense to me anyway !!


----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)

Remember speaking about the humble president? Well, here's something abut the country he heads. Uruguay leads the 'prosperity index' in Latin America and ranks 30 worldwide








Read the rest of the interesting story @ Uruguay leads the prosperity index in Latin America and ranks 30 worldwide mdash MercoPress


----------



## Amazon (Nov 9, 2014)

Seriously, though . . . who is offering him a million for that car? Forget the President, I want to know who would pay a million for that car!


----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)

Amazon said:


> Seriously, though . . . who is offering him a million for that car? Forget the President, I want to know who would pay a million for that car!



It was reported to be a Saudi royal. I saw a picture of him actually driving it.


----------



## Amazon (Nov 9, 2014)

WTF??

Hey, I've got access to a really old moped . . . I'll let it go for a few hundred thousand.


----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)

Let me take a stab at a guess - perhaps because Uruguay has some resource the Saudi royal is interested in?


----------



## José (Nov 11, 2014)

This is specially for longknife and pismoe who admire Mujica's modest lifestyle...
*
Manuela's story*​Manuela is Pepe Mujica's little mutt.

Mujica (a lifelong dog lover) became even more emotionally attached to Manuela after she lost her leg in an accident with the little bulldozer Mujica was driving in his rural property.

Mujica feels guilty for what happened to her little friend and since the accident he takes her everywhere he goes even restaurants where she waits for him in the car and eat the leftovers Mujica brings to her.

Manuela doesn't share his owner's sadness and remorse, she couldn't care less.

Mujica is the love of her life, she's hopelessly devoted to him.

She's famous in Uruguay and the rest of Latin America for standing faithfully beside his master during all interviews, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 16, 2014)

neat story JOSE , I like it , thanks .    Silly mention but I have a stupid little lovebird that's similar in his devotion to me .    Interesting because all I do is beat him up and harass him .   -----  He loves it and because of it I guess that he really likes me !!


----------



## José (Nov 17, 2014)

pismoe said:


> neat story JOSE , I like it , thanks .    Silly mention but I have a stupid little lovebird that's similar in his devotion to me .    Interesting because all I do is beat him up and harass him .   -----  He loves it and because of it I guess that he really likes me !!



Manuela's uncompromising devotion to Mujica is best explained by this little joke about how dogs and cats view their owners:

Dogs:

"Hey, look! He gives me food, water, shelter and love... *He* must be God!"

Cats:

"Hey, look! He gives me food, water, shelter and love... *I* must be God!"

 

I've never had any kind of parrot so I didn't know they (or at least lovebirds) can develop this kind of canine loyalty.

Poor lil thing... tell me you're just kidding.  : )


----------



## Saigon (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Must be a extremely poor country



No, not at all. 

It's not Singapore, but it's doing fine. Quite wealthy when compared to the regional averages. Lovely people, too!


----------



## pismoe (Nov 17, 2014)

thing is that he is a tiny bird Jose , fits easily in a t shirt pocket , he is about 15 years old , can't fly for the last 4 years and would be eaten if he was in his natural environment.   He is kinda disheveled like Columbo was if you remember that old tv series .  Anyway , he is neat , wife got him but I'm his favorite . Wife treats him like a baby , I beat the heck out of him always annoying him .    Yeah , I have no problem with the former presidents lifestyle as it looks like he likes it !!    I wasn't a bird guy until we got him , he was fed from hatch with a syringe by my wife from his very early days .


----------

